# New T-Graph info!!!!!



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Here is a photos of the new T-Graph. It is based on the SUB4000T case, and will be available in Sharkhunter and Professional. Both bezels will be available as well. Should be ready by May pre-order price is $2590.00 for both bezels. The regular price will be $3490.00 for sapphire and $3290.00 for the stainless steel. Please follow the links below to make your $1000.00 pre-order deposit.

Specs:

ETA 2894 movement

45mm diameter excl. crown protection
48mm diameter incl. crown protection
48mm from lug to lug
17mm height
41mm bezel diameter
33mm domed crystal
22mm lugs









T-Graph professional S/S bezel pre-order *link*

T-Graph Sharkhunter S/S bezel pre-order *link*


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

Looks great! I especially like the fact that both bezels are available. Personally, I'd love to add one of these to my collection.

Well done.

RS


----------



## sealawyer (Jul 9, 2011)

It looks good.

Two questions:

1) Does it come with the 5000/1500 style band or the 4000 style band?

2) Does it have the Helium Release Valve?

Thanks.


----------



## johnk317 (Sep 8, 2006)

Is there a pre-order link? Thanks.


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

sealawyer said:


> It looks good.
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> ...


I've seen a couple of other pics and it has the 4000T style bracelet. I'm going to guess that it will have an HRV as the 4000T has one. Perhaps one of the Doxa guys who have seen it can give us some more details.

RS


----------



## grace2939 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi Rusty!
What's the word on the non-chronograph edition? See the link; the watch just to the left of the Project Aware blue Doxa:

DIVE (into) WATCHES - dive watch blog: Tauchgang in Basel (1)

What is the bezel made of on these new models?


----------



## RALaustin (Jul 22, 2008)

I like that with the traditional bezel. Can it really only be 12mm thick? That does not seem possible with the chrono. That would make it thinner than the 600t case.

*Hi RALaustin, sorry for the typo, the case height is 17mm

DOXA S.A.*


----------



## Dante221 (Feb 11, 2006)

Alas not for me...
the #@%$&^* date window ruins the symmetry of an otherwise
nice dial! 
Dante


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

grace2939 said:


> Hi Rusty!
> What's the word on the non-chronograph edition? See the link; the watch just to the left of the Project Aware blue Doxa:
> 
> DIVE (into) WATCHES - dive watch blog: Tauchgang in Basel (1)
> ...


That's the Sub 4000T with the sapphire bezel. As far as I know, it is the first Doxa released with the sapphire bezel.

They are currently available from Doxa. The new T-Graph has not yet been released but can be pre-ordered.

RS


----------



## twylie (Jun 7, 2007)

May not need an HRV if the naming convention is in meters. 300m would not need an HRV and may explain the thinner case as well. I really liked the size and proportions of my Searambler T-Graph, but it was a thick, chunky case.



Rusty_Shakleford said:


> I've seen a couple of other pics and it has the 4000T style bracelet. I'm going to guess that it will have an HRV as the 4000T has one. Perhaps one of the Doxa guys who have seen it can give us some more details.
> 
> RS


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

twylie said:


> May not need an HRV if the naming convention is in meters. 300m would not need an HRV and may explain the thinner case as well. I really liked the size and proportions of my Searambler T-Graph, but it was a thick, chunky case.


That makes sense. I'm guessing that they are using the same case as the 4000T which has the HRV but it could only be modeled on that case and therefore not have the HRV. It's not a big deal to me either way but I'd prefer no HRV as I like the long smooth side of the cushion case to not be interupted by anything.

Either way, I'm excited about a new T-Graph release and I can't wait for more pics including some of the Sharkhunter with both bezels.

RS


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

What if the date was at the 6PM position? Needed to angle it a wee bit more but I think it is OK for demonstration purposes. I think the positioning relative to the edge of the dial is about right. Certainly more symetrical and reminiscant of the original T-Graph.

Pete


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Flyingdoctor said:


> What if the date was at the 6PM position? Needed to angle it a wee bit more but I think it is OK for demonstration purposes. I think the positioning relative to the edge of the dial is about right. Certainly more symetrical and reminiscant of the original T-Graph.
> 
> Pete


Let's see what she looks like with white sub-dials.;-)


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

sealawyer said:


> It looks good.
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> ...


Hi, the T-Graph comes with a 4000T style bracelet with built ratcheting wet suit extension and it has an HRV

DOXA S.A.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

DOXA Forum Administrator 1 said:


> Here is a photos of the new T-Graph. It is based on the SUB4000T case, and will be available in Sharkhunter and Professional. Both bezels will be available as well. Should be ready by April/May pre-order price is $2590.00 for both bezels. The regular price will be $3490.00 for sapphire and $3290.00 for the stainless steel.
> 
> Specs:
> 
> ...


Are the pushers operable underwater?


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

grace2939 said:


> Hi Rusty!
> What's the word on the non-chronograph edition? See the link; the watch just to the left of the Project Aware blue Doxa:
> 
> DIVE (into) WATCHES - dive watch blog: Tauchgang in Basel (1)
> ...


Hi, this is a SUB4000T with a sapphire bezel insert

DOXA S.A.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

subkrawler said:


> Are the pushers operable underwater?


Hi Ty, yes they are, up to 300 feet

doxa s.a.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

twylie said:


> May not need an HRV if the naming convention is in meters. 300m would not need an HRV and may explain the thinner case as well. I really liked the size and proportions of my Searambler T-Graph, but it was a thick, chunky case.


*Hi twylie, this is a chunky and yet very well balanced case, it is 17mm in height, unfortunately it is hard to appreciate it unless you saw it in person. this close up posted above ruins the watch, it was taken at the DOXA booth in Basel to show the DOXA fans,what's new in Basel this year, we'll try to capture better pictures to give a better impression of the whole package.

BTW, the build quality is phenomenal, it is the best built DOXA SUB ever, and it looks fantastic on the wrist, the date window is positioned right in an assymetrical manner owing to the assymetrical shape of the case with the crown side taller to act as a crown protector.

DOXA S.A.
*


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

DOXA S.A. said:


> Hi Ty, yes they are, up to 300 feet
> 
> doxa s.a.


Awesome! Thanks:-!


----------



## pjorio (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi any link in order to pre-order this beauty?


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

pjorio said:


> Hi any link in order to pre-order this beauty?


*Yes, here are the pre-order links:

For the SUB300 T-Graph Professional: please click here
For the SUB300 T-Graph Sharkhunter: please click here

kind regards
DOXA S.A.
*


----------



## knightsofjersey (Sep 12, 2006)

Looks like you have another winner on your hands. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## johnk317 (Sep 8, 2006)

What about pre-order links for the sapphire bezels?


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

I saw these earlier this week from a Basel review here on the forum. The T-graph has always been a favorite of mine. I will be very interested to see what the Sharkhunter version looks like.


----------



## DoxaDavid (Dec 22, 2006)

Pics of the Sharkhunter and what the different bezel options look like?


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

DoxaDavid said:


> Pics of the Sharkhunter and what the different bezel options look like?


I've searched around and have not been able to locate any pics of the new Sharkhunter T-Graph. For reference, here are pics of the 4000T Sharkhunter with both bezels...

Pics from Google and Doxa.

RS


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

I think the Sapphire bezel on the new T-Graph looks great:










Any pre-order link for the Sapphire bezel models?

;-)


----------



## jslocki (Jan 20, 2011)

ok, once again we have a new watch available for pre-order without a photo. forum members are posting 4000t sharkhunter pics so we can guess what the sharkhunter t-graph looks like. I'm confused as to why Doxa would announce and then offer a new watch for pre-order without posting a photo. Has a T-Graph sharkhunter been made? any way we could see some photos?


----------



## subpro300 (Feb 2, 2007)

Nice looking Chrono, but too big and too thick for me.
Btw... I like Pete's idea with the datewindow at the 6 pos. Brings more symmetry to the dial.


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

jslocki said:


> ok, once again we have a new watch available for pre-order without a photo. forum members are posting 4000t sharkhunter pics so we can guess what the sharkhunter t-graph looks like. I'm confused as to why Doxa would announce and then offer a new watch for pre-order without posting a photo. Has a T-Graph sharkhunter been made? any way we could see some photos?


We posted the pre-order link because it was requested by some forum members. We will post photos of the Sharkhunter as soon as possible, feel free to wait for these before you order.

Cheers,
Andy
Customer Care
DOXA Watches


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

DOXA Forum Administrator 1 said:


> We posted the pre-order link because it was requested by some forum members. We will post photos of the Sharkhunter as soon as possible, feel free to wait for these before you order.
> 
> Cheers,
> Andy
> ...


That makes perfect sense. I, for one, am anxiously awaiting those pics. I've always preferred the look of the Sharkhunter T-Graphs.

RS


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

Still no pre-order links for the Sapphire bezel models?


----------



## Beedoo (Feb 11, 2006)

Rusty_Shakleford said:


> That makes perfect sense. I, for one, am anxiously awaiting those pics. I've always preferred the look of the Sharkhunter T-Graphs.
> 
> RS


There is a pic of the Sharkhunter version (ss bezel only) on Doxa's Facebook page. Unfortunately, it has an all black and white face without orange accents and without an orange minute hand. Looks a bit too boring for my taste (a real Doxa needs at least a little splash of orange on the dial, imho...).

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...65271707.23477.100001352032669&type=3&theater


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

Beedoo said:


> There is a pic of the Sharkhunter version (ss bezel only) on Doxa's Facebook page. Unfortunately, it has an all black and white face without orange accents and without an orange minute hand. Looks a bit too boring for my taste (a real Doxa needs at least a little splash of orange on the dial, imho...).
> 
> Foto's van Doxa Watches | Facebook


Thanks for the link. I rather like the black and white dial. I am a big fan of Doxa orange but I like the Sharkhunter without it. I even prefer the looks of the White Sshark, the 750T Sharkhunter that had the white minute hand rather than the orange.

I actually like everything about the new T-Graph except the large case size. I do like my watches large but the 750T is about my limit as as I have a 6.5" wrist. I missed the boat on the last two batches of T-Graph re-issues and this one may not work for me either. I am happy for the guys out there that have wrist manly enough to wear this release.

One thing to keep in mind if you are on the fence about this one, there has been a lot of chatter in the last few years by people looking for another T-Graph release. I wouldn't wait too long to decide, you could miss out. I'm not saying that based on any affiliation with Doxa, I just want to see the fans that support the brand get what they have been asking for...

RS


----------



## DoxaDavid (Dec 22, 2006)

Rusty_Shakleford said:


> Thanks for the link. I rather like the black and white dial. I am a big fan of Doxa orange but I like the Sharkhunter without it. I even prefer the looks of the White Sshark, the 750T Sharkhunter that had the white minute hand rather than the orange.
> 
> I actually like everything about the new T-Graph except the large case size. I do like my watches large but the 750T is about my limit as as I have a 6.5" wrist. I missed the boat on the last two batches of T-Graph re-issues and this one may not work for me either. I am happy for the guys out there that have wrist manly enough to wear this release.
> 
> ...


I agree with Rusty on this. Love orange (don't we all) but that is why I have a pro and on the Sharky prefer the dial in the monocramatic! I also don't have a problem with the date window around the 5 'o'clock area. AP ROO's, Zenith and several others have them in similar locations so it's not an issue for me. Going to be hard to pass on a new T Graph Sharky


----------



## deskdiver (Apr 21, 2009)

Beedoo said:


> There is a pic of the Sharkhunter version (ss bezel only) on Doxa's Facebook page. Unfortunately, it has an all black and white face without orange accents and without an orange minute hand. Looks a bit too boring for my taste (a real Doxa needs at least a little splash of orange on the dial, imho...).
> 
> Foto's van Doxa Watches | Facebook


+1
Thanks for posting the link! The Sharkhunter looks great! Vastly prefer the SS bezel over the sapphire bezel on any DOXA SUB.
Cheers!


----------



## AAH (Oct 17, 2007)

Glad you said that, I almost put a deposit down on one thinking it had the sapphire bezel... Guess I should have read the description.


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

AAH said:


> Glad you said that, I almost put a deposit down on one thinking it had the sapphire bezel... Guess I should have read the description.


I'm that the Live Chat on the Doxa site would be able to help anyone looking to put a deposit down on the sapphire version. Give them a shot and if they can't help, try PM'ing Andy. I'm sure that the guys at Doxa will not make it too hard for anyone to give them money ;-).

BTW AAH, we will be expecting lots of pics of that sapphire when you eventually get it. I'm envious...

RS


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

Guys,

I have just been notified by Rick at Doxa that there will be some professional pics of the four announced T-Graphs, the Pro and Sharkhunters with each bezel, immediately following Basel so hold tight, they'll be here soon.

RS


----------



## IvanDrago (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi,
Love the design! Thanks for keeping us posted.
~Ivan


----------



## whaler (Aug 19, 2006)

It's going to be like wearing a hub cap. I'm a big guy, but this is too big for me. I'll stick with my 2005 version of the T-Graph.


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

As much as I love the T-Graphs, this one is not for me, unfortunately. 
Instead, I'll be watching for anyone looking to unload a (near) mint 600T Graph Searambler to generate the funds for this one. 
That said, I'm wondering, why no SR - was that model never popular to begin with? I like how the sub-dials on the SR contrast against the silver background.

RonB


----------



## johnk317 (Sep 8, 2006)

Doxa: You have not posted pre-order links for the SAPPHIRE bezel models. People keep asking and you are not responding. Please post these links too! Thanks.


----------



## KXL (Jan 12, 2008)

Beautiful. I personally like the date window where it is.


----------



## johnk317 (Sep 8, 2006)

Shouldn't this thread be a sticky? Sapphire bezel models pre-order links please?


----------



## boostin20 (Sep 20, 2010)

I wish doxa's new watches weren't so big. 43mm would've been perfect for my tiny wrists.


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

boostin20 said:


> I wish doxa's new watches weren't so big. 43mm would've been perfect for my tiny wrists.


As a tiny wrister myself, I understand. That being said, I think that the current lineup does have a little something for everyone...

The 42mm 1200T's,
The 44mm 750T GMT's,
The 45mm 1500T's, 5000T's, 800Ti's
and
The 47mm 4000T's and the new T-Graph...

That's more options based on the same basic design than most companies give. I have a 6.5" wrist that is quite flat so my 750T Pro sits perfectly on it. The 5000T that I had previously also fit comfortably without hanging over the sides of my wrist. The only models that I don't think would work for me are the 4000's and new T-Graphs so I feel that they still have plenty of options for me. Perhaps that same applies to you...

RS


----------



## Beedoo (Feb 11, 2006)

Rusty_Shakleford said:


> As a tiny wrister myself, I understand. That being said, I think that the current lineup does have a little something for everyone...
> 
> The 42mm 1200T's,
> The 44mm 750T GMT's,
> ...


Don't be scared too much about the size of the 4000T. Yes, it's a big watch, but much more important than the diameter of 47 mm (including the crown guard) is the lug-to-lug length of only 48 mm (which is almost identical to the lug-to-lug legth of the 5000T and the 750T). I own a 4000T, a 800Ti and a 750T and I think all of them work equally well on my 6.75 In wrist. But that being said, I never wear the 4000T on the bracelet because I think it's getting a bit too heavy like this (however, I never liked heavy watches and I've always been a Titanium geek... ;-)). But put it on an Isofrane and it becomes one of the most comfortable dive watches I know! :-!


----------



## Dante221 (Feb 11, 2006)

I would so be all over this chrono if only it had
the date window at the 12 o'clock position. As is the
dial symmetry is ruined....I'll pass

Dante


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm a fan of 6 o'clock date windows myself but this is where Doxa has always put the date on their three register T-Graph's. It's an historical touch that they have maintained with this model. So many other features on this one have moved away from classic Doxa Sub designs that the date position, yellow and black sub-registers, and chrono hands almost had to stay true to the original designs to honor the vintage models.

It may not be for everyone, but a lot of Doxa fans really like it. Perhaps in a few years we will get another two register T-Graph with the 6 o'clock date. I like to see one built using the 5000T\1500T case and bracelet next time...

RS


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Rusty_Shakleford said:


> As a tiny wrister myself, I understand. That being said, I think that the current lineup does have a little something for everyone...
> 
> The 42mm 1200T's,
> The 44mm 750T GMT's,
> ...


Another way to look at the current lineup is that there is only ONE model under 44mm, while there are 6 models at or above 44mm. And the one small model is really not small, compared to the lineup from Rolex, for example. That really does bias Doxa in favor of the large watch crowd.

I find 44mm my favorite case size, although that's also getting close to my personal maximum. Despite being able to pull of big watches, Doxa won't sell me any more watches if their current trend continues.


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

Fair point but there is also the Sub 200 at a rather small 35mm including the crown so there is actually two models under 44mm. ;-)

Seriously though, I think that one has to take into account that the 1200T also has the largest dial variety of any Sub model yet released. Orange, Orange DWL, Black, Silver, Numa Turquoise, Numa Blue. I'd say that shows a pretty big commitment to the 42mm size Doxa Sub. Sure the current lineup favors the larger case sizes but the 42mm crowd has not been abandoned. I expect that the next Sub released with a new case may very well be in the <43mm class. I don't have any inside info on that but I can see how sucessful the 1200T has been with the 1000T and 600T before it so I am sure that Doxa has also noticed.

As far as the Rolex comparison goes, since the first re-issue Doxa Sub was released in 2002, Doxa has done a pretty remarkable job of both staying true to the original Sub 300T while offering a pretty diverse selection. What has Rolex done with the Submariner? Gold? Two-Tone? Blue Dial? That green version? All cosmetic changes. With the exception of the Sea Dweller and DSSD, that's the only variety they have brought to the table with their dive watches in recent years. The way that I see it, Doxa have found the sweet spot between Omega's constantly changing lineup and Rolex's almost never changing lineup by offering just enough variety to the original style. I'm not a Rolex expert so I may be wrong but I don't see how comparing the case sizes in Doxa's dive watch lineup (35mm-47mm across eight current models) to Rolex's (40mm-44mm across 2 current models) has Rolex out on top...

Don't get me wrong, I am not a Rolex or Omega detractor. I like many watches by both of those companies but I am a Doxa fan for reasons, in consistency with variety, that those guys just can't seem to match. 

RS


----------



## chas1133 (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow...1k pre-order discount....pretty nice..I love the watch with vintage feel (as in look) but the date window...ehh...it doesn't ruin it for me by a long shot but I could live without it....I would also prefer it on the ol' BOR.....

(hey pjorio...you better get the little woman straight as far as staying out of your collection! :rodekaart:​ )


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

Still no pre-order link for the Sapphire Bezel?


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

gaijin said:


> Still no pre-order link for the Sapphire Bezel?


*
No big deal, just contact Doxa Customer Service and I'm sure that they can get your order in...

1. You can also CALL 1 877 255 5017 ; OR use the online live chat option Mo. to Fr. 9:00AM to 5:00PM US EST.

2. You can reach Doxa by email:

all email addresses are listed at: http://www.doxawatches.com/contacts.htm , if you do not receive a reply within 2 business days, please use the contact form on the website at: http://www.doxawatches.com/contacts.htm

3. You can reach Doxa by Fax:

US Customers, please dial 1 866 230 2922 
European and ROW customers, please dial +43 15772627

RS
*


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Leaning towards


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

I like it. As I have an orange Pro model already, I'd be happy with either Sharkhunter. Great choice...

RS


----------



## 24thMED (Jun 11, 2009)

Nice choice. Really like the Sharkhunter. Now if I could only warm up to the sapphire bezel. For me it just isn't Doxa without the no decomp bezel. Just my preference. Beautiful watch though...


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

24thMED said:


> Nice choice. Really like the Sharkhunter. Now if I could only warm up to the sapphire bezel. For me it just isn't Doxa without the no decomp bezel. Just my preference. Beautiful watch though...


I can understand your preference to the No-Decomp bezel but I think the sapphire is a nice change for people who already have at least one Doxa with the classic bezel. I really like the fact that Doxa have chosen to offer both bezels on the 4000T and 300T-Graph's.

I've yet to see the sapphire in person but, personally, I am particularly infatuated with the Sharkhunter\Sapphire 300T-Graph.

RS


----------



## Tmulvi (Mar 20, 2012)

Any new info on anticipated ship dates? I pre-ordered a sharkhunter sapphire bezel about two months ago. Last I saw was about two weeks ago on the FB Page the Stainless Bezel were going to start shipping soon. Can't wait to get the watch, this is my first Doxa of what I am sure will be many...


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

I have not yet heard a definitive date. I'll shoot an email out to see if we can get one. 

I can say that one reason for not releasing a date is that it is very difficult to predict on the companies side. People tend to get PO'ed, and not unreasonably, when they are told a date only to see it pushed back due to unforeseen production issues. Doxa, like any reputable company, want to take the time to make sure that the end product is of the highest quality. It's always better to get it right the first time than rush things. Oh how I wish I could get my young children to understand that... 

That being said, we may be close enough to get an accurate date. I'll post it on here as well as the Dive Watch Forum the moment I get a date from the guys at Doxa.

Regards,

RS

Oh yeah Tmulvi, I also should point out that that I am more than a little envious of your first Doxa. It looks like it is going to be an amazing watch. Be forewarned though, Doxas are highly addictive...


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

Tmulvi said:


> Any new info on anticipated ship dates? I pre-ordered a sharkhunter sapphire bezel about two months ago. Last I saw was about two weeks ago on the FB Page the Stainless Bezel were going to start shipping soon. Can't wait to get the watch, this is my first Doxa of what I am sure will be many...


According to the folks at Doxa, the new T-Graph will be shipping next week. Get your cameras ready. I for one, really want to see some more pics of these.

RS


----------



## Tmulvi (Mar 20, 2012)

Great thanks for the update. Did they give any idea if both models will be shipping or only the stainless bezel? I will post some pics when I get it, I can't wait.


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

Tmulvi said:


> Great thanks for the update. Did they give any idea if both models will be shipping or only the stainless bezel? I will post some pics when I get it, I can't wait.


Not that I saw but the announcement had pics of both bezels so hopefully they both are ready to go.

RS


----------



## Tmulvi (Mar 20, 2012)

Rusty_Shakleford said:


> Not that I saw but the announcement had pics of both bezels so hopefully they both are ready to go.
> 
> RS


Emailed Customer Service and got a response it's only the stainless which is shipping now.... Anyone w/ the Sapphire will still have to wait a little longer. Hopefully it will go as the saying, that good things come to those that wait.


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

Tmulvi said:


> Emailed Customer Service and got a response it's only the stainless which is shipping now.... Anyone w/ the Sapphire will still have to wait a little longer. Hopefully it will go as the saying, that good things come to those that wait.


Sorry to here that the sapphire bezels will be delayed.

I don't think that there is any question that that particular saying applies here. It'll be on your wrist soon and the waiting will quickly fade to a distant memory. I know that when it comes to watch deliveries, from the manufacturer or the Sales Forum, I have the patience of a six year old a few days before Christmas. I like to think that I am pretty disciplined and even keeled but I can come unglued waiting on a new watch so I understand your pain.

It's nice to hear that Doxa CS are on top of things. I'd expect nothing less.

Regards,

RS


----------



## ncvol17 (Jul 18, 2010)

Doxa is A Grail for me. Never saw an Orange dial model I did not covet


----------



## Arab (May 28, 2012)

Rusty_Shakleford said:


> According to the folks at Doxa, the new T-Graph will be shipping next week. Get your cameras ready. I for one, really want to see some more pics of these.
> 
> RS


Yeah me to, a gorgeous piece. Anybody have any hi res photos?


----------



## John Spies (Sep 30, 2006)

Yes, this is the one I want but still no link for it.


----------



## johnk317 (Sep 8, 2006)

John:
Try this link:
https://doxasub.com/Order/order.aspx?ID=229
Cheers...JK


----------



## jrpcid79 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey Guys--

Anybody heard anything aboutwhen the Sapphire 300T-Graphs might be shipping?


----------



## chadcs8972 (Jul 26, 2011)

jrpcid79 said:


> Hey Guys--
> 
> Anybody heard anything aboutwhen the Sapphire 300T-Graphs might be shipping?


I received an email today saying it would be in August


----------



## Tmulvi (Mar 20, 2012)

Yes, I got an email too. I was told the Sapphire Bezel would begin to ship following the Swiss Industries Watchmaker break in August. Anyone know when the break is scheduled for and for how long?


----------



## jrpcid79 (Sep 18, 2008)

It's..................August.


----------



## Tmulvi (Mar 20, 2012)

It's mid August...... Any update.... The anticipation is killing me. First it was June, then soon after the Stainless Model, then August following the Swiss Industries Watchmaker Break, now it's the 13th, anyone got any new info?


----------



## johnk317 (Sep 8, 2006)

According to Doxa they will ship in late August.


----------



## Tmulvi (Mar 20, 2012)

johnk317 said:


> According to Doxa they will ship in late August.


I have a suspicion it's going to be shipped in September at some point. The anticipation is killing me. Ina, so eager to get this watch. I was hoping to have it by mid June as originally schedule but that has come & gone. Then Juky following the stainless, then August, Mid August, End of August.

Keeping my fingers crossed this time is the last time it gets pushed back.

If anyone has any new shipment info please provide an update.

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## jrpcid79 (Sep 18, 2008)

Okay! Received the anticipated balance due email today, saying these are finally ready for shipping! Whoever gets theirs first, let's see some photos!


----------



## Tmulvi (Mar 20, 2012)

jrpcid79 said:


> Okay! Received the anticipated balance due email today, saying these are finally ready for shipping! Whoever gets theirs first, let's see some photos!


Got an email from Customer Service today. Sapphire Bezels still in production. Looks like an estimated ship date of mid September. Keep you posted on anything I hear.


----------



## jrpcid79 (Sep 18, 2008)

Mine (002/150) is on the FEDEX Truck for delivery this morning!


----------



## Tmulvi (Mar 20, 2012)

jrpcid79 said:


> Mine (002/150) is on the FEDEX Truck for delivery this morning!


You're killing me Randy!!!! Can't wait to see the pictures please get them up as soon as possible. When did you pre-order? I pre ordered mine on March 19. Also, requested the lowest possible number. Any feedback/info you can provide would be appreciated.

Tim


----------



## Tmulvi (Mar 20, 2012)

Randy, 

Did you order Pro or Sharkhunter? Maybe that is the difference. 

Tim


----------



## DrAnesthesiaTX (Apr 19, 2011)

OMG! It's in Memphis waiting to get cleared by US Customs. I will probably get my first Doxa tomorrow the Pro with sapphire bezel. I have been lurking around this forum and I can't wait to post real photos of my first and hopefully not last Doxa.


----------



## Vladthe Impaler (Jan 24, 2012)

Bad camera, but good watch.


----------



## jrpcid79 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Tim,

Mine is the Pro, and it is all expected! I iwill try to get some photos up tonight or tomorrow.

Randy


----------



## jrpcid79 (Sep 18, 2008)

Mine did a day tour of Memphis as well. A quick call to DOXA, and they provided the info to FEDEX, and it was back on its way.


----------



## johnk317 (Sep 8, 2006)

Fedex is so unreliable!


----------



## DrAnesthesiaTX (Apr 19, 2011)

Dude you are a tease!!
one crappy photo is all you give us

I sent an email to Doxa to respond to US Customs in Tennessee. So far no response! It's been stuck there for 48 hours. 

This is my first Doxa. I hope their customer service is better than my initial experience.


----------



## Vladthe Impaler (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi DrA. 

Not sure what's happening re delivery,but I don't think its Doxa. Its probably the carrier. Doxa seem pretty much on the ball with respect to customer issues. This is my second watch from them in about 12 months and I tracked the FedEx package all the way. Its the carrier or customs. Although yours seems to have made it past the border.

The only hiccup for me as an Australian is I have to pay import tax and something called GST to FedEx before they deliver. The problem with FedEx is that you get a call centre in the Phillipines or somewhere that cant help. I feel your pain, but I think you'll be happy in the end. 

Apologies for the grainy photo but yours will look shinier in the flesh. Wear in good health.

Cheers Vlad


----------



## DrAnesthesiaTX (Apr 19, 2011)

Who did you email at Doxa? I emailed customer service. No response or reply by email. When I called FedEx they said US CUstoms needed more info before releasing it. It's now 72 hours
Monday is Labor Day So another 24 hours. Hopefully by Tuesday.


----------



## DrAnesthesiaTX (Apr 19, 2011)

My T-Graph came in yesterday. Apparently Fedex screwed up and failed to contact me regarding a request for importer information. Doxa customer service was very helpful. They emailed me and told me to call FedEx. I did and it was shipped the next day.
The T-Graph is my first Doxa and I love it. The heft, quality, and workmanship is superb. The lume is not the best from what can I see as compared to my other watches but its adequate.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Looks great!

Expect a customs bill from FedEx for ~$60 in about two weeks. FYI.


----------



## Mrbrownstone (Nov 25, 2011)

I want one so bad! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717


----------



## sean326 (Dec 15, 2011)

The doxa folks are very nice and responsive, every time I write them a question I get an almost immediate response. The one small issue I had was that I ordered a T-Graph sharkhunter, sapphire (my second doxa). My critique is they took the whole cost from my card the second i ordered it then said delivery within a month. Most companies may take a small deposit then bill the full amount on shipment. The upside of the delay was that I've since decided that doxas need to have an orange face, the propper deco bezel and changed my order to the professional with the SS bezel.


----------



## sean326 (Dec 15, 2011)

DOXA Forum Administrator 1 said:


> Here is a photos of the new T-Graph. It is based on the SUB4000T case, and will be available in Sharkhunter and Professional. Both bezels will be available as well. Should be ready by May pre-order price is $2590.00 for both bezels. The regular price will be $3490.00 for sapphire and $3290.00 for the stainless steel. Please follow the links below to make your $1000.00 pre-order deposit.
> 
> Specs:
> 
> ...


Did you guys see that the 300 T-Graph is up on the main site? 
Check out the prices, not quite the deal they promised us collectors.


----------



## sean326 (Dec 15, 2011)

deleted because the post i quoted was deleted.


----------



## Tmulvi (Mar 20, 2012)

Got an email on Friday, final invoice will be sent tomorrow & the T-Graph Sapphire Sharkhunter is anticipated to ship by mid week! Can't wait. Been patiently waiting for roughly 6 months!


----------



## EK1 (Oct 1, 2012)

Tmulvi said:


> Got an email on Friday, final invoice will be sent tomorrow & the T-Graph Sapphire Sharkhunter is anticipated to ship by mid week! Can't wait. Been patiently waiting for roughly 6 months!


Just recieved new DOXA Sub 300T T-graph, SS bezel. First DOXA (wanted one for 37 years, hey slow to make decisions) worth the wait. Not overly big (that was a surprise) on 7.5 inch wrist. First class service by Andy at DOXA. Already thinking about my next one.


----------



## Tmulvi (Mar 20, 2012)

Got the final payment link this afternoon. Submitted payment and awaiting tracking info. If all goes smooth I hope to have this beauty on my wrist for the weekend! Can't wait.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Which one did you choose? Scratch that!,,,,, nice choice look forward to pics...........


----------



## Tmulvi (Mar 20, 2012)

It's finally here. A brief stay for the day yesterday at Customs. A few firms to fill out for FedEx & I finally have it. Beautiful watch! Rushed down to the jewlery store to have it sized. Can't wait to get it out into the daylight tomorrow. Will get some pics up soon. Won't let me upload says the file size is too large.


----------



## Tmulvi (Mar 20, 2012)

Finally.


----------



## aquaman61 (Jun 27, 2012)

Great looking new T-Graph!

Thanks Doxa,
Jas


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## Ephraim Gerstein (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi. Im having a problem with my new 300 T-Graph and would love some advice or insights. The problem is that the indicator on the minutes register (left side) will not reset to zero. It resets to one instead. I just got the watch three days ago and only noticed this problem today. I have been wearing and using the watch normally. Any advice besides sending it in for service?


----------



## Oreo (Sep 3, 2012)

A friend of mine just got his and his chrono hand did not line up, so he sent it back to Doxa for servicing. I do not think there is any way to get that hand to line up without servicing.



Ephraim Gerstein said:


> Hi. Im having a problem with my new 300 T-Graph and would love some advice or insights. The problem is that the indicator on the minutes register (left side) will not reset to zero. It resets to one instead. I just got the watch three days ago and only noticed this problem today. I have been wearing and using the watch normally. Any advice besides sending it in for service?


----------



## Rik76 (Jul 20, 2011)

wow, this Doxa is not nice, but much much much more :-!:-!:-!


----------



## DrAnesthesiaTX (Apr 19, 2011)

Yeah

Very bogus move on Doxa. I pre-ordered early with the charge going on my credit card immediately and waited almost a year for my T-graph. I was OK with it since I thought the regular price was going to be above $3000. Come to find out it's the same darn price vs pre-ordering. So I lost interest on $2800 for almost a year. I think I got pwned. I will not be pre-ordering from Doxa again.

I also reread the fine print on the website. It said that all customs charges would be paid by Doxa if shipped to the US. I had to pay $60+ dollars to US CUSTOMS for them to release my watch. Another faux paus by DOXA.

Two strikes now against them!



sean326 said:


> Did you guys see that the 300 T-Graph is up on the main site?
> Check out the prices, not quite the deal they promised us collectors.


----------



## Vladthe Impaler (Jan 24, 2012)

My T-graph seems to be OK re the minute reset. The number on mine is 003/150. Curious about which numbers are not right. Earlier or later. Probably the same theory as don't buy a car made on a Monday morning or a Friday afternoon.

Also a little disappointed that a thread labelled "Love my T graph, hate that its malfunctioning" containing similar problems has been closed. I would have thought that any hint of a cover up would be more damaging than an open and honest admission of a problem, and a promise of reparation. Will companies and politicians ever learn.

Still very happy with my T-graph and wish those who are disillusioned a quick restoration to the faith. 

Kind Regards Vlad


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

"Also a little disappointed that a thread labelled "Love my T graph, hate that its malfunctioning" containing similar problems has been closed. I would have thought that any hint of a cover up would be more damaging than an open and honest admission of a problem, and a promise of reparation. Will companies and politicians ever learn."

The thread you're referring to is still open. I just looked at it and looks fine to me. Hope the internet connection in Transylvania or rather in Muntenia, were Vlad reigned king once, is at the same level as on the rest of the world.;-)

MTJO


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

"Also a little disappointed that a thread labelled "Love my T graph, hate that its malfunctioning" containing similar problems has been closed. I would have thought that any hint of a cover up would be more damaging than an open and honest admission of a problem, and a promise of reparation. Will companies and politicians ever learn."

The thread you're referring to is still open. I just looked at it and looks fine to me. Hope the internet connection in Transylvania or rather in Muntenia, were Vlad reigned king once, is at the same level as on the rest of the world.;-)

Uppss! On a second look the thread is there but it is closed indeed!

MTJO


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

I received mine in November 2012


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

*Re: New T-Graph info!!!!! What an amazing watch this is for The Doxaholic*

I have this watch with the sapphire bezel and I have had the most compliments of all the watches I have worn in public in my collection. I think both the Doxa NoDeSc and sapphire bezel look good in their own right. In a way, I wish they were interchangeable. To mix a chronograph, which is designed with speed in mind measuring time (especially with a tachymeter that this watch does not have), with a diving timer is almost where the twain really do not meet therefore, I would normally prefer two separate watches; a chronograph aviation style and a diver deep sea style as they are both completely different activities. To blend those purposes and functions Doxa Sub 300T T-Graph is about as good as it gets. One has taken away the extremities of aviation and land speed measurement by not having a tachymeter and the limitation of 300m/1,000ft (100m/333ft using the chronograph function with the button closers open) has taken away the deep sea part BUT the HRV/HEV was a thoughtful gesture as ever at maximum water resistance depth for long periods of time, one would have to consider going into a decompression chamber based on time at various depths coming up to the surface. That is where NoDeSc comes in. How many readers really dive in this way? Nevertheless, this is the watch I will be taking with me on holiday or vacation this summer or otherwise. I have thought about how nice it would be to have a GMT function as well as a tachymeter but with the former, I can do the addition and subtraction in my head! The latter is a simple arithmetic calculation; take 3600 and divide by the number of seconds it takes to complete a mile or kilometer or meter to give you velocity or speed per hour. If one cannot do that in one's head, most cell or smart phones have calculators!

So, back to this watch, just simply brilliant - the sapphire bezel was for me and the NoDeSc bezel is on my 4000T (the same case) Professional that has a power reserve indicator as it would be more applicable to deep sea situations. It amazes me that the chronograph function with the screw down start reset reduces the water resistance to a quarter of what it would be without. I am sure someone can explain that. Nevertheless, it is rather academic because even at 300m/1,000ft I am more likely not to survive than the watch at that depth!


----------



## Lemper (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: New T-Graph info!!!!! What an amazing watch this is for The Doxaholic*

It's really good I agree. One of the best from series.


----------

